# January Photo Competition: Glass



## FunkyUK (Jan 10, 2012)

The theme for this month is Glass
Broken, expanses of, reflections in; etc.

Entries:
* It is encouraged, but not essential, that people enter new photos
* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
* Last entry at midnight 31 Jan 2012.
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself
* If you edit the picture then it'd be nice if you tell us what you did
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them
Voting:
* 1st Feb 2012 to midnight on 3rd Feb.
* Anyone can vote. You don't have to have entered
* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites
* 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point
* The entry with the most points wins, and chooses the next theme.
Thumbnails: If you're posting / hosting on Flickr, please tag your photos: u75PhotoCompJanuary2012.
Apols to anyone not hosting on flickr...


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Jan 10, 2012)

I think you mean voting in February


----------



## FunkyUK (Jan 10, 2012)

KeeperofDragons said:


> I think you mean voting in February


something like that   thanks


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 10, 2012)

1. District Line


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 11, 2012)

1 - Nutshell Pub


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 11, 2012)

2 - Rear Window


----------



## FunkyUK (Jan 12, 2012)

The Shard



The Shard - Reflected in the roof of One New Change by funkyuk, on Flickr


----------



## FunkyUK (Jan 12, 2012)

Vanishing



Vanishing by funkyuk, on Flickr


----------



## clicker (Jan 12, 2012)

1. eye in the sky.


----------



## clicker (Jan 12, 2012)

2. The next stop.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 13, 2012)

A pint glass.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 13, 2012)

Back of The Bus Shelter- Cold Night


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 14, 2012)

3 - Sunday Lunch


----------



## clicker (Jan 14, 2012)

3. Drip dry.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 14, 2012)

Kurt Geiger


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 28, 2012)

2. Train Window


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 28, 2012)

Second entry:
"Reflection535"


----------



## teuchter (Jan 31, 2012)

untitled


----------



## sim667 (Jan 31, 2012)

Untitled by simbojono, on Flickr..




Untitled by simbojono, on Flickr

Luckily I went to a glasswork exhibition.


----------



## plurker (Feb 1, 2012)

Ah c'mon, it's only just feb 

Sleeper:


----------



## teuchter (Feb 1, 2012)

I think it should be called "stalker".


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 1, 2012)

neonwilderness said:


> 2. Train Window



Exeter - Totnes line by any chance?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 1, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> Exeter - Totnes line by any chance?


Yeah, somewhere around Teignmouth I think


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 1, 2012)

1. FunkyUK - The Shard
2. stowpirate - Rear Window
3. sim667 - Entry 2


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 1, 2012)

1. sim667 - Entry 2 ? 
 2. clicker  - The next stop.
3. plurker - Sleeper


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 2, 2012)

1. Rear Window by Stowpirate

2. Nutshell Pub by Stowpirate

3. The Shard reflected in the roof of One New Change by funkyuk


----------



## plurker (Feb 2, 2012)

teuchter said:


> I think it should be called "stalker".


For the record, I do know this person


----------



## teuchter (Feb 2, 2012)

plurker said:


> For the record, I do know this person



Do they know they've been posted all over the internet?


----------



## clicker (Feb 3, 2012)

1. hocus eye - back of bus shelter

2. neon wilderness - train window

3. stowpirate - nutshell pub


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 3, 2012)

1. stowpirate - Nutshell Job
2. stowpirate - Sunday lunch
3. sim667 - glass work exhib


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 5, 2012)

Unless I've counted wrong (wouldn't be the first time ), I think Stowpirate has won this month







Stowpirate - Nutshell Pub - 6
Stowpirate - Rear Window - 5
Sim667 - Entry 2 - 5
FunkyUK - The Shard - 4
Hocus Eye - Back of bus shelter - 3
Clicker - The next stop. - 2
Stowpirate - Sunday lunch - 2
Neonwilderness - Train window - 2
plurker - Sleeper - 1


----------

